

Ask HN: How would you grade programmers? - firsttimeonce

Prompted by many discussions and comments I've seen recently about what makes a programmer greater than the average I thought I'd ask you clever people how would you come up with some standard ability test to give something like an IQ for programmers?<p>Of course there are reasons why this might be a bad idea but I think the thought experiment might be instructive.
======
ChuckMcM
If only it were that easy, sadly human brains are all different and they are
all affected by the environment in which they are operating, so you cannot
know if this person in this job will be a star or not, unless you try them.

------
asselinpaul
you don't, everyone is different so interviews are probably the way to go.

